# The one show



## night crawler (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00y4xnh/The_One_Show_24_01_2011/
There is a bit about the second world war on it with fottage and and some stuff on Pillboxesas and stoplines.


----------



## krela (Jan 25, 2011)

It was filmed at Donyatt Halt, part of the Illminster Tank Island and Taunton stopline.

Looks like they painted it up for the filming too as it certainly didn't look that spruce when I last went there!


----------



## night crawler (Jan 25, 2011)

I recognised one part from the photo's on here.


----------



## Munchh (Jan 25, 2011)

krela said:


> It was filmed at Donyatt Halt, part of the Illminster Tank Island and Taunton stopline.
> 
> Looks like they painted it up for the filming too as it certainly didn't look that spruce when I last went there!



I remember the days before the cycle track too. It's a bit strange going back to these areas in their new manicured condition compared to trudging across the fields to reach them as we used to. Not that the cycle tracks a bad thing, just a bit 'stopline for the masses' dare I say it. I still prefer the more hard to access areas for my sins. They have a more naturally abandoned feel to them.


----------

